
Are You an Angry Programmer? - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/@fagnerbrack/the-angry-programmer-52a93bfcbc3c
======
20andup
Undoubtedly I am an angry programmer but this article misses the point of why
programmers are angry. It is placing the blame on the programmer itself rather
than the environment they cause this toxic environment. People don't choose to
be angry for anger sake.

------
cauterized
Yeah, probably, but I shut down as soon as I hit the MBTI pseudo-science.

~~~
fagnerbrack
> but I shut down as soon as I hit the MBTI pseudo-science.

You are definitely right!

The way the article was written was very misleading. The idea is that MBTI was
used as a hypothetical mental model and some ideas can relate to the author
experience of the "angry programmer".

I have edited to make the point clear, any feedback will be much appreciated!

------
fagnerbrack
We all are... at some extent.

